# Nissan Sunny B14 1999 Owners Manual



## Schultz Glen Michael (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi

Could some body out there who has a good copy of an owners Manual for a Nissan Sunny B14 1999 Model ex Singapore ( English). Apparently Nissan do not have these in stock, so if I could purchase a good second hand copy, or if you could send scan or send it in a Adobe Reader PDF reader format would be much appreciated, if you have the manual or any other maintainance manuals for this car on CD, will pay for copy and postage to Botswana.

Thanks Glen


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Schultz Glen Michael said:


> Hi
> 
> Could some body out there who has a good copy of an owners Manual for a Nissan Sunny B14 1999 Model ex Singapore ( English). Apparently Nissan do not have these in stock, so if I could purchase a good second hand copy, or if you could send scan or send it in a Adobe Reader PDF reader format would be much appreciated, if you have the manual or any other maintainance manuals for this car on CD, will pay for copy and postage to Botswana.
> 
> Thanks Glen


download the 96 FSM from the sticky, it is basically the same as your car, I believe only minor differences in trim, and SER front brakes.
I have the 97 owners manual I can email to you.
These are of course for the B14 USA LHD versions.
PM me your email.
good luck....


----------



## Schultz Glen Michael (Aug 30, 2007)

Dear Ian

Thanks for your reply as you say there is possibly not much difference looking at the picture of your car. Bought this car and have totally restored it as I had a Nissan Sentra before, have found them to be very good and reliable cars. My email address is as follows, just let me know if there are any costs in helping with the manual. mail address: [email protected] Will send you a picture of my car, at the moment am having it painted.

Regards

Glen


----------



## 2Muchy (Dec 1, 2005)

I was also tryin to download the Service Manual from the sticky but the link it's already down. Can anyone repost and send me a link.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Schultz Glen Michael said:


> Dear Ian
> 
> Thanks for your reply as you say there is possibly not much difference looking at the picture of your car. Bought this car and have totally restored it as I had a Nissan Sentra before, have found them to be very good and reliable cars. My email address is as follows, just let me know if there are any costs in helping with the manual. mail address: [email protected] Will send you a picture of my car, at the moment am having it painted.
> 
> ...


Sent email, 
Hope this helps.
checked the link for the FSM and yes its down.
Will send PM to owner.

Good Luck


----------



## miztwaas (Apr 29, 2009)

hey sir! cn u email it to me as well! my email is [email protected]


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sent you a PM


----------



## amcar (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello IanH,can you also help to get the FSM? I had one from phatg20.net a few weeks ago,its so bad the webpage is down!
Thanks in advance! 
[email protected]


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well the issue Phatg20 has had in the past is copyright with the Car manufacturers.
They shut him down before, and it takes time to come to some sort of agreement.
Nissan allows you to go on their database and download what you need for a fee.
It was $25 for 24 hours.
SO if you have a fast connection you can grab all you need and then some.
I will reply to all the pm's when I get time one evening.


----------



## romel (Jul 9, 2009)

*tiida 2006 sedan owners manual*

hey does anybody out there has there hands on a manual pdf [email protected]


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I generally only have manuals personal and interesting to me, USA models Sentra, pathfinder, etc. some exceptions.
I cant email them because they are too large for free email accounts and most work ones too !! 
you have to download them. 
PM me if you think I might have what you need, with yr, model and series.
Also the Vol 2 B13/N14 is too large for the free hosting site I use.


----------



## Om-om (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear Ian,

Could you sent me also for the owners Manual Nissan Sunny B14 1997,..on [email protected]

Thanks much

Om-om


----------



## rpdprajapaksha (Nov 23, 2015)

IanH said:


> download the 96 FSM from the sticky, it is basically the same as your car, I believe only minor differences in trim, and SER front brakes.
> I have the 97 owners manual I can email to you.
> These are of course for the B14 USA LHD versions.
> PM me your email.
> good luck....


Hi
if someone has Nissan Sunny B14 1997 Owners Manual clear copy please send [email protected]
thanks...


----------

